# شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد



## ginajoojoo (9 مايو 2007)

الترانيم الموجودة بالشريط
 علمنى ياربى
 قديش صارلى ناطرا
 صوتك ندانى
 فى مزود
 ربى معى
 من بهاء المجد
 فى مشهد
 مجدا لك ابتى
 قام ربى منتصرا
 لما اخاف

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3309103/4ea236b7/_sharing.html​

صلو من اجلى​


----------



## cobcob (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

*ميرسى على اشريط الجميل ده
انا كنت بادور على ترنيمة قام ربى منتصرا
ميرسى ليكى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

*ميرسى يا cobcob على مرورك
كلك زوق..ربنا يعوضك خير​*


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

Wow...  أنت كل مواضيعك *شديد*ة كدة. ربنا ميحرمناش من مواضيعك الحلوة. وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*



> أنت كل مواضيعك شديدة كدة. ربنا ميحرمناش من مواضيعك الحلوة. وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


ربنا يخليك يا اخويا الغالى ومايحرمنيش من تشجيعك ليا 
نورت وباركت الموضوع كله .. ربنا يبارك وينور حياتك
وماتنساش اختك جينا دايما فى صلاتك​


----------



## zambrota (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

*الاخت Ginajoojoo ربنا يعوضك على تعبك وجهودك فى المنتدى واللى انا ملاحظه ان حضرتك عضوة نشيطة ومتابعة المنتدى والمشاركات كويس جداً ... وربنا يباركك *:yaka:


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

جميــــــــــــــــــــل جدا جدا


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*



> الاخت Ginajoojoo ربنا يعوضك على تعبك وجهودك فى المنتدى


ميرسى جدا zambrota ربنا يبارك منتدانا الجميل ويبارك خدمتك مشاركاتك دايما بتعجبنى​


> واللى انا ملاحظه ان حضرتك عضوة نشيطة ومتابعة المنتدى والمشاركات كويس جداً ... وربنا يباركك


ردك كله زوق بشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة المشجعة صدقنى دى اضافة ليا 
وياريت تصلى من اجل امتحاناتى
​ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*



> جميــــــــــــــــــــل جدا جدا


ميرسى ع مرورك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

تم تغيير المشاركة وتعديل اللينكات
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ghawy_111 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط صوتك ندانى للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

الرب يبارك والكل
لاز يشارك
اغابى


----------

